# Impossible de lire un fichier MIDI



## Paul_PC-Mac (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème de fichier MIDI impossible à lire quelque soit l'application. J'ai la dernière version de VLC mais dès que je clique sur un fichier midi sur le web, j'ai un message d'erreur suivant :

Synthèse MIDI non configurée
Un fichier banque de sons (.sf2) est nécessaire pour la synthèse MIDI.
Intallez un fichier et indiquez son chemin dans les préférences de VLC pour «*Codecs*/*audio*/*FluidSynth*».

Pas de décodeur approprié pour le format
VLC ne supporte probablement pas le format audio ou vidéo «*MIDI*». Malheureusement il n'y a rien à faire.

Je croyais pourtant que VLC lisait les fichiers MIDI !!! 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un gros problème de fichier MIDI impossible à lire quelque soit l'application. J'ai la dernière version de VLC mais dès que je clique sur un fichier midi sur le web, j'ai un message d'erreur suivant :
> 
> ...



Curieux que personne n'ait daigné me répondre 

J'ai finalement trouvé rapidement la solution sur un autre forum pourtant pas spécialisé Mac, PCAstuces :

Il suffisait de retélécharger l'ancienne version de QuickTime 7 (Leopard et SnowLeopard). Ça marche sur Mountain Lion. Mes fichers MIDI sont maintenant lus par défaut par cette version de QT. Bizarre que cette fonctionalité soit absente de la dernière version.


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2013)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Curieux que personne n'ait daigné me répondre ....



On n'est pas payé pour répondre 7jours sur 7 24h sur 24 à toutes les questions qui se posent!


----------



## Aliboron (24 Mars 2013)

Poster un fil traitant de lecture audio dans le forum "Internet et réseau" n'était peut-être pas le choix le mieux adapté à ce genre de demande, il faut dire. Le forum "Musique" aurait mieux convenu, me semble-t-il.

Ceci dit, je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire VLC, dans cette histoire. S'il ne s'agit que de lire des fichiers MIDI, il y a plein d'outils qui permettent de le faire. À commencer par QuickTime 7, comme tu as pu le constater (et comme QT 8 te l'aurait signalé si tu avais tenté d'ouvrir ton fichier avec). Mais aussi GarageBand (eh oui !), Amadeus Pro, Melody Assistant, et plein d'autres...


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

Aliboron a dit:


> Poster un fil traitant de lecture audio dans le forum "Internet et réseau" n'était peut-être pas le choix le mieux adapté à ce genre de demande, il faut dire. Le forum "Musique" aurait mieux convenu, me semble-t-il.
> 
> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire VLC, dans cette histoire. S'il ne s'agit que de lire des fichiers MIDI, il y a plein d'outils qui permettent de le faire. À commencer par QuickTime 7, comme tu as pu le constater (et comme QT 8 te l'aurait signalé si tu avais tenté d'ouvrir ton fichier avec). Mais aussi GarageBand (eh oui !), Amadeus Pro, Melody Assistant, et plein d'autres...



Désolé pour l'erreur d'aiguillage sur le mauvais fil. Je n'ai pas vu le forum "Musique". 
Cependant, ce n'est pas vraiment évident de placer mon fil PROBLÈME audio dans une rubrique plutôt dédiée à la CRÉATION, surtout que le titre ne mentionne nullement les bugs... 

Pour répondre à ta question, eh bien c'est VLC qui se lançait par défaut. Ne me demande pas pourquoi car je ne sais pas. Je suis tout simplement passé de Leopard, SnowLeopard, Lion et Mountain Lion en 2 jours. Tout s'est bien passé sauf l'ouverture des fichiers PDF qui se faisaient avec Adobe à la place d'Aperçu sur Safari, et plus du tout sur Firefox ; et la lecture des fichiers MIDI avec QT 7 qui ne se faisait plus car avec ML c'est la dernière version qui a été incluse. Comment aurais-je pu deviner tous ces problèmes ?

Quant à la réaction de remy, elle est carrément INACCEPTABLE ! Non seulement le texte mais également le smiley. Le mien est embarrassé alors que le sien est "mad".  

D'ailleurs l'erreur d'endroit de ma demande d'aide est finalement bien traduite par ce smiley. Je n'ai donc rien à me reprocher justifiant ce type de réaction intempestive et démesurée.


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2013)

Que veux-tu.... que ça t'ennuie que que personne n'ait *daigné* te repondre, je ne trouve pas ça acceptable non plus.

Mais chacun voit MIDI à sa porte, si j'ose dire...


----------



## gricam (12 Janvier 2016)

Ce n'est pas une réponse mais une question.
Un collègue m'envoie des fichiers midi issus de Finale et ils m'arrivent en erreur (le mot "erreur" est écrit au centre du rectangle noir symbolisant le fichier midi). Naturellement ils sont illisibles sur mon Mac El Capitan. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec d'autres fichiers midi.
Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire pour éviter cela ?
Merci.


----------

